
iPhone 12 and 5G: For once, the iPhone's experience will be out of Apple's hands - screpy
https://www.cnet.com/news/iphone-12-and-5g-for-once-the-iphones-experience-will-be-out-of-apples-hands/
======
Nokinside
>So why is Apple taking a gamble with 5G?

Because less than half of Apple revenue comes from outside the US. Apple is
international company and it cant' afford to wait what happens in the US.
AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon are not defining the global adoption rate.

It's interesting to see what happens with fixed wireless 5G. In some countries
like South Korea you may have fiber+5G solutions may replace remaining copper
installations in just few years. Fiber goes to home router or building router
and rest is 5G.

